# Main > General Discussion >  Attachment Dialog Text Colors

## bartmoss

Hi Guys,

The file attachment dialog uses what seems to be yellow on white on my screen (without checking the rgb codes I think it might be yellow on cyan or something like that). It's basically illegible for me. Could you please fix the css to use a better color? Black, whatever.

Yes I am still color blind but I can't imagine that's pleasing to look at even if you can actually differentiate those colors.  :Wink: 

Thanks,
Nils

----------


## ravells

Same here!

----------

